# Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern



## Knoechi (8. Februar 2008)

*Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

hallo,
da ich seit heute nachmittag auch stolzer besitzer des kleien wunders bin, 
und eigentlich schon den ganzen Tag damit rumspiele. Sind mir natürlich gleich ein paar Fragen zu den Netzwerkeinstellungen aufgetreten.
Betriebssystem ist das Linus Xandros.
Weiß jemand wie man die Arbeitsgruppe, Name und Domäne ändert? 
wlan geht alles. Aber steht halt asus-2323422342 drin. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Danke im voraus

Warscheinlich kommen von mir noch mehr fragen da ich mich mit linux noch nicht so beschäftig habe. 

Wenn jemand noch Internetseiten kennt wo man Tools und sonstiges bekommt, bitte posten. Danke.

Bin für jeden post dankbar. 

P.S.
Ist echt schön klein und handlich. 
Das Xandros bietet alles was man so braucht, eben "eee". einfach toll.
und wer sich über den kleinen bildschirm beschwert, der soll halt ein größers 
laptop kaufen 

Änderung:
unten genanntes Sys is natürlich nicht der eeepc


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Für das Windowsnetzwerk musst du die Einstellungen teilweise in Samba vornehmen


----------



## Knoechi (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Samba sagt mir garnix? kenn mich mit linux garnicht aus.
Kannst mir das bissle genauer erklären.

Danke.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Ich kenne mich zwar auch nicht mit Linux aus und kann dir daher nicht helfen,aber es gibt eine Version von Ubuntu mit EEE-PC Treibern und sowas.Und Ubuntu gilt als wesentlich zugänglicher bzw anfängerfreundlicher als die meisten anderen Linuxdistributionen.Musst dich mal erkundigen.


----------



## Knoechi (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

denke mein problem liegt auch an der fertigen oberfläche. sodas ich immoment nicht mal weiss wie ich auf die eigentlichen system dateien (z.b. samba) des OS  zugreifen kann. Selbst über Datei-Manager sehe ich ja nur meine Dateien die Ich selbst gespeichert habe. 

Informiere mich mal über ubuntu, wobei wenn ich neues betriebssystem aufspiele eher an 
windows xp gedacht habe. 

jetzt kommt das aber:
Bin ja mit allem was was Xandros bietet zufrieden, möchte garnicht spiele zoggen usw. 
ABER Einstellungen wie Netzwerkname usw. sollte man doch ändern können. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären wie ich zugriff auf die system - Dateien bekomme.
wobei ich nirgends einen solchen zugang gesehen habe. Dies muss doch möglich sein.
Oder ist das OS so beschnitten/beschissen das dies nicht möglich ist. 

HIIIIILLLLFFFFFEEEE


----------



## Sk1ll3r (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Hmmm, Ich kenne mich mit Linux auch nur wenig aus, aber das von Dir beschriebene Problem müsste sich eigentlich über das in Linux integrierte "Terminal" lösen lassen. Das Terminal öffnest du mit der Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+F2 (ich hoffe, das es diese war).

Von dort aus lassen sich auch externe Programme einbinden.

Wie du speziell in deinem Fall vorgehen musst, hinterfragst du am besten in einem Linux- bzw. einem Eee-PC-Forum...

Du kannst die ganze Sache auch einfach mal googlen....

Ich hoffe, Ich konnte dir (zumindest ein wenig) helfen. Viel Glück noch!


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Das Terminal öffnet sich bei dem Xandros unter Strg+Alt+T.soweit ich mich erinnere.Die Oberfläche mit diesen Reitern da (also Spiele,Internet usw) ist wahrlich unvorteilhaft.Ich weiß zwar nicht,was das Terminal ist,aber ich weiß,dass man damit viel mehr einstellen kann als mit der "Anfängeroberfläche".Das war so ziemlich mein gesamtes Wissen über Linux


----------



## Knoechi (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

also da ich mich mittlereweile ein paar stunden mit linux auseinandergesetzt habe bin ich etwas weiter gekommen. an die system dateien komme ich mittlere weile an alles ran. habe auch die samba datei bzw. smb.conf gefunden. dort findet man alle einstellungen um die verbindung Netzwerk einzurichten. Sehe jetzt sogar meinen hauptrechner in workgroup. Musste aber meinen hauptrechner auf workgroup umstellen. 

bis zu dem punkt wo ich die dateie gändert habe und speichern wollte. 

Mein neues problem ist jetzt wie ich meinen account auf root (admin) stellen kann,
um diese datei umzuschreiben. 

Sowie wenn ich vom eeepc auf meinen hauptrechner will fragt er ein Netzwerkkennwort ab. Dieses ist mir leider nicht bekannt bzw. existiert garnicht.

Nun denn vielleicht fällt ja noch ein Linuxfachmann vom himmel. 
bzw. ich muss meine geschäftsbeziehungen spielen lassen 

Danke für den terminal tipp .. des brauch ich bestimmt noch wie ich das sehe.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Asus eeepc Netzwerkeinstellung ändern*

Probiere mal im Termina su oder sudo aus. Mitunter musst du noch deinen Benuternamen anhängen.

Zum Thema Samba:
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Samba-HOWTO.html
http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/

Bei Problemen mit Befehlen hast du in der Konsole normalerweise auch folgende Möglichkeiten:
<Befehl> --h
<Befehl> --help
man <Befehl> -> mit q man beenden.


----------

